# cheap pc titles in mumbai



## zodyac (Mar 23, 2008)

hey ppl pls tell me name of stores/vendor in mumbai who sell pc games at lowest price. Thanks.


----------



## chicha (Mar 23, 2008)

i think the reliance shops(bangalore) sell at lowest price, i saw some game titles here like crysis and OrangeBox had about Rs500 of or so.


----------



## zodyac (Mar 23, 2008)

hey mate im frm mumbai

hw safe r roadside vendors. R those pirated ?


----------



## chicha (Mar 23, 2008)

no i do not think they are orignal, but it also depends on what kind of games you want, and how old they are.

all the old games come cheap some as cheap as Rs100-Rs1000.
Be carefull if you really want to buy orginals i would suggest you to get them from a proper shop.
all these roadside shops though may be orginal they will not be new.
I saw shop ppl here in bangalore they were resealing stuff, all infront of all the ppl.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2008)

Alfa sells probably the most cheapest rate in entire Mumbai.They probably get is faster than any other retail store & price it a much discounted rate.


----------



## zodyac (Mar 23, 2008)

at alfa r those original?do pirated stuff damage our pc?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2008)

Alfa only sells legit PC titles & no pirated stuff out there.

Do pirated stuff damage our PC? 
Depends on what you are referring to.


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 23, 2008)

where is Alfa? i wanna go there... i m new here..


----------



## trigger (Mar 23, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> where is Alfa? i wanna go there... i m new here..


here it is.. Alfa Irla Mumbai


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 23, 2008)

zodyac said:


> hey mate im frm mumbai
> 
> hw safe r roadside vendors. R those pirated ?


Yes, those are pirated.

Btw If u live in Chembur, you can try originals at Embassy.


----------



## zodyac (Mar 26, 2008)

thanx ppl 4 help hows graw 1 @ allwyn do u have lcd monitor?what is it max resoltn? Whats the cost?can lcd monitor be connected 2 xbox360/ps3? Thanx.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 27, 2008)

I had just been to *Planet M* yesterday and I found that they sell PC game CD/DVDs too. Just check out with them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2008)

zodyac said:


> thanx ppl 4 help hows graw 1 @ allwyn do u have lcd monitor?what is it max resoltn? Whats the cost?can lcd monitor be connected 2 xbox360/ps3? Thanx.


GRAW is average IMO.I ain't much into tactical shooters so I didn't like it that much.It sports good graphics though the AA effect shows a piss-poor job of porting.Gameplay too is OK.The only real tactical squad based shooter that I really liked is Rainbow Six Vegas. 

Coming to your question.No I don't have an LCD screen but it's a regular CRT monitor.You can get a neat 19 inch LCD under 10k range easily from Viewsonic.The max resolution would vary from model to model.The one that my friend had apparently got was supporting a max of 1280x1024.My CRT can do a max of 1792x1344 resolution but that would be with lower refresh rates.So I switch to playing @1280x1024 @75Hz which is sufficient.And yes if you get an LCD you can surely hook up your Xbox 360 to it via the VGA cable I suppose.Not so sure how it works out but perhaps the other users who have it might be able to help you on this one.Plus I have not researched about LCD monitors in a while so forgive me as I don't know it's model numbers too.


----------



## zodyac (Mar 28, 2008)

thanx 4 ur honest reply allwyn. Is orange box good package?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2008)

Without a shadow of doubt it's the best package.With everything post HL2 loaded on it along with TF2 & Portal it makes this one a worth buy @Rs.800 I guess or lower at Alfa.


----------



## zodyac (Mar 28, 2008)

have u played it? Are sys req 2 high? I had played hl2 on my pc back then bt i was annoyed for downloading updates from steam. Is this problem resolved in o-box?

1 more question. Cn gow run on 7300gt and 1 gb ram and 3ghz processor?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2008)

^Yes I have played most of it but only for brief moments as I just wanted to check it's performance.Didn't much time to check all the games.TF2 seemed like awesome fun if you have your own LAN players or online deathmatches.It's a treat to watch those goof-ass characters & shiny environment being put to such good use.Portal was a bit confusing for me but seemed to get challenging later on.I plan to play HL2 & it's episodes all in constant session. 

Performance is pretty much the same as you can expect with HL2's original source engine performance.Nothing dramatic has happened since then so you can expect pretty much the same.As for steam updates,well what can I say.It's something you have to do & that's the way it works.I'm afraid you can't escape it. 

GOW will run on 7300GT but with bare minimum settings.It will lag very badly & you'll just want to ditch the game with such poor frame rates.Trust me you are better without it.


----------



## zodyac (Mar 29, 2008)

thanx once again allwynbhai. I have 1 more option. My dad has been gifted hp 6710b laptop. It has c2d t7500,p965 mobo.2gbram,x3100 grafix chipset. Will gow run on it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 1, 2008)

zodyac said:


> thanx once again allwynbhai. I have 1 more option. My dad has been gifted hp 6710b laptop. It has c2d t7500,p965 mobo.2gbram,x3100 grafix chipset. Will gow run on it?


Sorry for the late reply.The X3100 chipset is pretty much OK for running games.You can check out Yesh's thread for it's beta driver test for this chipset.He has tested more games on it than I have.I have the same chipset & prior to getting my graphic card I had tried practically every game I had.It was very disappointing to me in terms of performance.But I didn't have the chance to try it out with the beta drivers or the latest one available right now.I'd say upgrade to the latest driver & perhaps then you can get it to work.But expect poor frame rates.


----------



## zodyac (Apr 1, 2008)

thanx once again 4 help .is 7900gt/7600gt available 4 agp8x? If yes can u give approx price?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 1, 2008)

7600GT is available in AGP.I have no idea what the current price is for the AGP version but should be around 6k roughly.Not sure of 7900GT had AGP version but yes 7900GS was available in both AGP & PCI-E versions which is just a notch below 7900GT.


----------

